

Being a Freelancer in Stockholm, Sweden - pixelate
http://www.madebypixelate.com/blog/being-a-freelancer-in-stockholm-sweden

======
dalke
Warning: looks like a referral id in the link to Harvest. As this is a self-
posted link, I'm therefore suspicious, but everything else seems legit. Very
little is Stockholm or Sweden specific.

Personally, I started an aktiebolag rather than an enskild firma because as a
non-EU citizen (the author appears to be German) I thought and still think
that it was easier that way to convince Migrationsverket (the Migration Board)
to grant me the required residency permit.

